# Radian 80 cover



## oliviab (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi! We have a radian 80 that we got for ds1 in 2009, we now use it for ds2 who is 4. It still has 2 years of use in it but needs a new cover badly but they no longer make them for this model. Would a cover for the r100 work? TIA!


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I had this same issue - we got a 100 cover from the company and while the strap slots line up perfectly, it doesn't quite stay on the back as well as I'd like. Some elastic would probably help. But the company approved it, and it's perfectly safe.


----------

